# no-planaria



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If this is related to your other thread, you'll probably want to master water parameters and then verify that you need No-Planaria before using it.

Doing so will save you quite a few headaches.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

jcsdad said:


> just making sure I get this right....on the instruction on dosage of the no-planaria, "spoonful per 50 liters". does this mean 1 scoop of that tiny spoon or 1 tablespoon? thanks


 
50 liters = *13.21 US gallons *

*so if you have a 10 gallon...just one scoop of the provide spoon is fine....mix it well*


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

yes the spoon thats come in the bag is what the instruction are refering to.
And yes mix it will some tank water in a cup then pour into tank I think works better.


----------



## jcsdad (Mar 7, 2012)

thank you,


----------



## jcsdad (Mar 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> If this is related to your other thread, you'll probably want to master water parameters and then verify that you need No-Planaria before using it.
> 
> Doing so will save you quite a few headaches.


thank you, i got a test kit and will test for gh & kh. should I ignore the worms till I adjust the water parameters?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can't confirm that they're planaria instead of nematodes, then using No-Planaria may not be necessary.

Are you able to snap photographs of them or provide a good description of what they look like up close and how they move?


----------



## jcsdad (Mar 7, 2012)

these worms only appear in the morning when lights are first turned on...problem is I keep seeing dead shrimps. hope these help...not that good.


----------



## jcsdad (Mar 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you can't confirm that they're planaria instead of nematodes, then using No-Planaria may not be necessary.
> 
> Are you able to snap photographs of them or provide a good description of what they look like up close and how they move?


please take a look and see if you can determine what they are. I have had planaria before, but those where bigger than these.

thanks


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's tough to tell from the photos.

When you look at them up close, is the head triangular? Do they look like images of planaria when you do google image searches?

Just trying to make sure you don't dose unless you absolutely have to with your shrimp.


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are new born planaria and no planaria don't work they will kill most of them but n weeks or months they will come back ,best option is to start over and bleach everything including filter


----------



## jcsdad (Mar 7, 2012)

the worms are so small, and my eyesight is not that good:smilei already started the no-planaria. wish me luck .

thanks for everyones help, this is an awesome forum. great learning resource.


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

Do not put more then you should it will OD your shrimp, goodluck.


----------

